# Wireless headphones with Staffpad?



## Nate Johnson (May 18, 2021)

....are you folks using wireless headphones with Staffpad, or is latency a factor (like when I use wireless headphones with my laptop + midi keyboard input)?

I'm also assuming (haven't really watched any Staffpad vids yet) that when you place a note on the staff you immediately hear a sound....maybe thats not even how it works!


----------



## jadi (May 18, 2021)

I use wireless earbuds, is working fine when working with StaffPad. But there is lots of latency when you want to play on the keyboard of garageband on the iPad


----------



## wcreed51 (May 18, 2021)

No, no sound when you place notes, as they're not converted from drawn to notation until you move to the next measure.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 4, 2021)

I am considering to get wireless headphones for SP...I feel the wire just gets in the way of how I want to hold it at times. How bad is the lag really? Are there headphones that are better than others? I don't think iOS supports the APTx software that reduces the lag. 

Any brand ideas would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 4, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> I am considering to get wireless headphones for SP...I feel the wire just gets in the way of how I want to hold it at times. How bad is the lag really? Are there headphones that are better than others? I don't think iOS supports the APTx software that reduces the lag.
> 
> Any brand ideas would be helpful, thanks.


Are you looking for ear buds or over ear? 
sennheiser has some nice in ear buds and their quality tends to be very good.
Audio Technica makes some good over or on ear headphones that are Bluetooth


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 4, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Are you looking for ear buds or over ear?
> sennheiser has some nice in ear buds and their quality tends to be very good.
> Audio Technica makes some good over or on ear headphones that are Bluetooth


over ear...but is the lag the same for all of them?


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Jun 4, 2021)

I use sennheiser Wireless Headphones and It's OK for composing in Staffpad, the lag is only noticeable if you are using garageband or something similar.

One think I don't see people talking about it's the sound quality between wire and wireless headphones.

I was shocked when I discovered that Bluetooth devices compresses the highs and Lows frequencies.


So when checking final wav files, my advice is avoid Bluetooth devices.


g


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 4, 2021)

Gabriel2013 said:


> I use sennheiser Wireless Headphones and It's OK for composing in Staffpad, the lag is only noticeable if you are using garageband or something similar.
> 
> One think I don't see people talking about it's the sound quality between wire and wireless headphones.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I would not mix in Staffpad. Just composing.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 4, 2021)

Ended up getting Skullcandy Hesh Evos from Best Buy...I barely notice any lag. I mean if I watch the scroll with an eagle eye I'm sure there is a bit...but otherwise pretty happy. The tempo isn't all that fast, but maybe more noticeable with faster more rhythmic material.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 7, 2021)

Update on headphones…I switch out the Evos for Beats Solo Pro and glad I did. First, I got them for half price because of the color…lol. I LOVE the color actually…like a nice beige, very sleek and classy looking. Anyway, I don’t perceive any lag at all…certainly none that would become an issue. The fact they’re noise cancelling is a huge plus because it isolates the playback and feels more intimate…no real quality loss with it on.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Jun 7, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> no real quality loss with it on.


I thinks that's because the BT version is 5.0, mine is 4.0.

g


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 7, 2021)

Gabriel2013 said:


> I thinks that's because the BT version is 5.0, mine is 4.0.
> 
> g


That makes sense.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jun 23, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Update on headphones…I switch out the Evos for Beats Solo Pro and glad I did. First, I got them for half price because of the color…lol. I LOVE the color actually…like a nice beige, very sleek and classy looking. Anyway, I don’t perceive any lag at all…certainly none that would become an issue. The fact they’re noise cancelling is a huge plus because it isolates the playback and feels more intimate…no real quality loss with it on.


Jake - are the beats solo pros comfortable to wear for long periods?


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 23, 2021)

Nate Johnson said:


> Jake - are the beats solo pros comfortable to wear for long periods?


They are tight. I usually don’t use them more than an hour possibly two. I just don’t write for much longer than that. And if you take breaks, just as you would if you were in front of speakers for ear fatigue, you may be able to go for longer. But they are tight for sure. However, I do like them quite a bit


----------

